# portsnap update



## nedry (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi just doing a portsnap update, and i got an error: 
	
	



```
sort: Broken Pipe
```
 it seems to continue as it says its 
	
	



```
Removing old files and directories....
```
 i do hope it wont brake my ports tree.
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

Nothing major if your ports tree does break. Just remove the whole lot (`rm -rf /usr/ports`) and refetch; `portsnap fetch extract`.

If there's one directory you can nuke without thinking about it it's /usr/ports


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 17, 2017)

Just did that this weekend and I can a test that it indeed does work as SirDice advertised


----------



## teo (Jan 17, 2017)

And because it does not update with the method SVN? I remember the methods of updating `portsnap update`and `freebsd-update` was vulnerabilities to attacks on automatic.


----------

